# Does late gelding affect growth?



## Amaretto (10 April 2009)

My boy was gelded at 2 yrs 11 months (before I bought him in Jan this year at rising 4).  Could anybody substantiate the theory that colts who are gelded late don't grow as big as they would have done if they were gelded early?


----------



## mik (10 April 2009)

I have heard it said by many breeders but heaven knows if there is any scientific proof?


----------



## Three (10 April 2009)

I've always put my cob's huge neck and shoulder development down to him being cut late. 

I've never thought that he might only be 15hh for the same reason!  
	
	
		
		
	


	





I'd love to know if there is proof out there....


----------



## competitiondiva (10 April 2009)

How can there be proof as once an individual is cut you cannot compare it to the exact same horse uncut!!  And every horse is different even full siblings will vary in adult height!!


----------



## air78 (10 April 2009)

This is interesting...........

I was under the impression that colts who weren't cut young (for the racing industry) were left enrtire to make them grow more and muscle up more  
	
	
		
		
	


	




 I wasn't aware that the height factor could come into it; you want them as tall as possible, as young as possible for racing.....loosely speaking


----------



## dannydunne (10 April 2009)

what about the effects of hormones on growth plates?


----------



## Amaretto (10 April 2009)

Agreed, but why have there been comments on other forums to say that late cutting influences mature height?  Just wondered, as my youngster is 15.3 at rising 4, when his full brother is 16.2 at a year older.  Parents are 16.2 and 16.1 respectively.


----------



## AJBliss (11 April 2009)

Yes, colts gelded before puberty experience later closure of the growth plates than a colt left entire or gelded after puberty, and can wind up a couple of inches taller.  Perhaps they mean that late cutting influences mature height because you've "missed the window" to gain that extra bit of height by castrating early?


----------



## Spook (11 April 2009)

I've always understood that gelding early increases eventual height but slows physical maturing, if that makes sense.


----------



## magic104 (11 April 2009)

How can there be proof as once an individual is cut you cannot compare it to the exact same horse uncut!! And every horse is different even full siblings will vary in adult height!! 

Exactly right, how can anyone prove the theory when there is such variance amongst full siblings.  My 3yo was cut in Sept of his 1st yr because he had not dropped fully.  He is ex of a 15hh mare that has QH &amp; Welsh Sec C &amp; D breeding not many over the 15hh mark.  His sire was 16.1 &amp; he is currently standing 15.3 &amp; quiet bum high making the vet think he will touch 16.1 at least.  The 2yo is ex of a 15.3hh mare by an ISH yet at 2yrs he is only about 14hh.  I have seen the full siblings from a 14.3hh mare ranging from 15 to 16.3hh &amp; the colts were all cut while still on her at 5/6mths old.  I think genetics &amp; feeding play a bigger part.  I dont dismiss the theory, but dont think there is enough proof to back it up.


----------



## competitiondiva (11 April 2009)

My friend has 2 full siblings, both uncut as will be used as stallions although both are still youngsters the younger one is already bigger than the older one was at the same age so is expected to be bigger!


----------



## sybil (12 April 2009)

I'm not convinced either way; like yours mine was cut late; at about 2yrs 6mths, but he is 16.3hh already and is also rising 4 =] I think they get a bit more of a "stallion" look about them- but I'm not convinced about the height thing- especially when both his mother and father were 16hh!


----------

